# خصائص و ومواصفات وطرق تصنيف المعادن



## weldit (8 أبريل 2006)

خصائص و ومواصفات وطرق تصنيف المعادن


----------



## weldit (8 أبريل 2006)

*Steel Characteristics and Welding*

Steel Characteristics and Welding


----------



## weldit (8 أبريل 2006)

*Introduction to Steel*

Introduction to Steel


----------



## weldit (8 أبريل 2006)

*Metal Phase Diagram*

Metal Phase Diagram


----------



## weldit (8 أبريل 2006)

*Stainless Steels*

Stainless Steels


----------



## جاسر (9 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

جاري التحميل, جزاك الله خيراً وفتح عليك 

دمت بخيرٍ


----------



## motaz_95 (9 أبريل 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"] 
مبدع ما شاء الله عليك 
وكل يوك عندك جديد 
فلا تحرمنا جديدك
[/grade]​


----------



## reeef (10 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم

يعطيك العافيه وما قصرت


----------



## م.أبوعلي إياد (10 أبريل 2006)

بارك الله فيك .. وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mohamed shmran (10 أبريل 2006)

الرجاء تصنيف المعادن


----------



## عطية الشيخي (11 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## weldit (12 أبريل 2006)

*comparative world steel standards*

comparative world steel standards


----------



## weldit (12 أبريل 2006)

*convert tables*

convert tables


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (12 أبريل 2006)

شكراً على أعمالكم المميزة ..
بارك الله فيك .. وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## weldit (15 أبريل 2006)

*Check this out*

http://rpdrc.ic.polyu.edu.hk/content/hot_metal_process/heat_treatment1.htm#Introduction


----------



## weldit (15 أبريل 2006)

*Aluminium and its alloys*

Aluminium and its alloys


----------



## weldit (15 أبريل 2006)

*Aluminum and Extrusion*

Aluminum and Extrusion


----------



## weldit (15 أبريل 2006)

*Atomic Structures*

Atomic Structures


----------



## weldit (15 أبريل 2006)

*Copper and its alloys*

Copper and its alloys


----------



## weldit (15 أبريل 2006)

*Extrusion and Drawing of Metals*

Extrusion and Drawing of Metals


----------



## weldit (15 أبريل 2006)

*Ferrous Alloys Eutectoid Portion of Fe-C Diagram*

Ferrous Alloys Eutectoid Portion of Fe-C Diagram


----------



## weldit (15 أبريل 2006)

*Forging of Metals*

Forging of Metals


----------



## weldit (15 أبريل 2006)

*Fundamentals Of Metal Alloys*

Fundamentals Of Metal Alloys


----------



## هندسة انتاج (15 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير وكان عندى طلب معلش انا عندى بحث عن اى حاجة بتعمل simulation لأى عملية heat treatment فلو فيه اى حاجة ياريت تفدنى بها وشكرا


----------



## weldit (16 أبريل 2006)

نعم اخي
لقد وضعت رابط من قبل.... 
http://rpdrc.ic.polyu.edu.hk/content/hot_metal_process/heat_treatment1.htm#Introduction

هذا الموقع يقوم بعمل محاكاة لعملية المعالجة الحرارية
ارجو ان يفي بالغرض
تحياتي


----------



## weldit (16 أبريل 2006)

الاخوة المشرفين الاعزاء........
لدي ملفات كثيرة سعة بعضها اكبر من المسموح برفعة
هل يوجد خادم لرفع هذه الملفات؟
شكرا
تحياتي ابوفيصل weldit


----------



## weldit (18 أبريل 2006)

*السبائك القرآنية في الحديد*

السبائك القرآنية في الحديد


----------



## weldit (18 أبريل 2006)

*السبائك القرآنية في النحاس*

السبائك القرآنية في النحاس


----------



## weldit (18 أبريل 2006)

انا اسف ....
لقد اضفت ملفات متعلقة باللحام للمنتدى الفرعي خصائص و ومواصفات وطرق تصنيف المعادن.
لذا ارجو من احد المشرفين ترحيل هذه المشاركات للمنتدى الفرعي *Weldig اللحام من الالف الى Z .*


اسف مرة اخرى
تقبلوا تحياتي

تم النقل 
ولا داعي للاسف يكفيك مجهودك ليكفر عنك 
نسأل الله العلي القدير ان يجعل ما قدمت في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohamed shmran (18 أبريل 2006)

اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك بهذه المشاركات الممتازة اني اخوك المهندس محمد شمران جبير حاصل على شهادة البكلوريوس في هندسة الانتاج والمعادن الجامعة التكنلوجية /بغداد كذلك الماجستير في هندسة الانتاج ارجو منك ان ترسل لي ما تستطيع من البحوث والكتب في مايخص المعادن ومعاملاتها الحرارية وطرق تصنيعها والفحوصات المختلفة وتصميم قوالب التشكيل والسباكة المختلفة وكل ماهو جديد لاننا لحد هذه اللحظة محاصرون من قبل قوى الشر امريكا واسرائيل التي لا تريد الخير للبشر فبتكاتفنا نخرج عن السيطرة الاقتصادية والسياسية واني اعتذر من ادارة الملتقى اذا كتبت شئ ممنوع لكني اقول وكل اناء ينضح بما فيه مع التوفيق والزدهار


----------



## weldit (18 أبريل 2006)

اخي العزيز المهندس محمد شمران جبير
تحياتي الحارة

اني اضيف ويضيف الاخوان لهذا المنتدى ملفات مختلفة تتعلق بالمعادن وخصائصها وتشكيلها وطرق اللحام وذالك لتعم الفائدة.
ارجو منك الاطلاع على المشاركات السابقة لعلك تجد مبتغاك.
وان شاء الله سأضيف ملفات اخرى حسب وقت الفراغ.

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## weldit (18 أبريل 2006)

*The Metallurgy Of Carbon Steel*

The Metallurgy Of Carbon Steel


----------



## aljuhani (19 أبريل 2006)

weldit قال:


> خصائص و ومواصفات وطرق تصنيف المعادن


 
جزاك الله خيراُ


----------



## moon_781 (19 أبريل 2006)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## علي يونس عبدالحسن (22 أبريل 2006)

باركك الله وجزاك خيرا


----------



## علي يونس عبدالحسن (22 أبريل 2006)

باركك الله وجزاك خيرا


----------



## weldit (22 أبريل 2006)

*Steels for special applications*

Steels for special applications


----------



## weldit (22 أبريل 2006)

*Tool Steel*

Tool Steel


----------



## weldit (22 أبريل 2006)

*Forging of Metals*

Forging of Metals


----------



## علي يونس عبدالحسن (22 أبريل 2006)

معلومات قيمة بارك الله بك


----------



## عمرالسعيد (23 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك ولك
وادامك وجعلها لك في سجل الحسنات


----------



## weldit (23 أبريل 2006)

*Metal Casting Processes*

Metal Casting Processes


----------



## weldit (23 أبريل 2006)

*Metal Casting Processes2*

Metal Casting Processes2


----------



## weldit (23 أبريل 2006)

*Rolling of Metals*

Rolling of Metals


----------



## weldit (23 أبريل 2006)

*Transformation and Treatment*

Transformation and Treatment


----------



## weldit (23 أبريل 2006)

*Properties Of Materials*

Properties Of Materials


----------



## weldit (25 أبريل 2006)

*Steel Characteristics and Welding*

Steel Characteristics and Welding


----------



## weldit (26 أبريل 2006)

جامعة كامبريج- قسم علم المعادن
http://www.msm.cam.ac.uk/


----------



## weldit (1 مايو 2006)

*ملخص كتاب هندسة علم المعادن*

ساقوم ان شاء الله برفع ملخص كتاب هندسة علم المعادن The Science and Engineering of Materials, 4th ed
Donald R. Askeland – Pradeep P. Phulé
ويحتوي على المواضيع التالية:

1 Introduction to Materials Science and Engineering
2 Atomic Structure
3 Atomic and Ionic Arrangements
4 Imperfections in the Atomic and Ionic Arrangements
5 Atom and Ion Movements in Materials
6 Mechanical Properties and Behavior
7 Strain Hardening and Annealing
8 Principles of Solidification
9 Solid Solutions and Phase Equilibrium
10 Dispersion Strengthening and Eutectic Phase Diagrams
11 Dispersion Strengthening by Phase Transformations and Heat Treatment
12 Ferrous Alloys
13 Nonferrous Alloys
14 Ceramic Materials
15 Polymers
16 Teamwork and Synergy in Materials
17 Construction Materials
18 Electronic Materials
19 Magnetic Materials
20 Photonic Materials
21 Thermal Properties of Materials
22 Corrosion and Wear



اعد العرض susie reigle من شركة second sight design


العرض الاول


----------



## weldit (2 مايو 2006)

*Atomic Structure*

Atomic Structure
العرض الثاني


----------



## عمرالسعيد (2 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك ولك....
وجزاك عنا وعن من ينتفع بما ارسلت الخير كله....


----------



## weldit (2 مايو 2006)

*Atomic and Ionic Arrangements*

Atomic and Ionic Arrangements
العرض الثالث


----------



## weldit (2 مايو 2006)

*Imperfections in the Atomic and Ionic Arrangements*

Imperfections in the Atomic and Ionic Arrangements

العرض الرابع


----------



## weldit (2 مايو 2006)

*Atom and Ion Movements in Materials*

Atom and Ion Movements in Materials

العرض الخامس


----------



## weldit (2 مايو 2006)

*Mechanical Properties and Behavior*

Mechanical Properties and Behavior

العرض السادس


----------



## weldit (2 مايو 2006)

*Strain Hardening and Annealing*

Strain Hardening and Annealing

العرض السابع


----------



## weldit (2 مايو 2006)

*Principles of Solidification*

Principles of Solidification

العرض الثامن


----------



## weldit (2 مايو 2006)

*Solid Solutions and Phase Equilibrium*

Solid Solutions and Phase Equilibrium

العرض التاسع


----------



## weldit (2 مايو 2006)

*Dispersion Strengthening and Eutectic Phase Diagrams*

Dispersion Strengthening and Eutectic Phase Diagrams

العرض العاشر


----------



## weldit (2 مايو 2006)

*Dispersion Strengthening by Phase Transformations and Heat Treatment*

Dispersion Strengthening by Phase Transformations and Heat Treatment

العرض الحادي عشر


----------



## weldit (2 مايو 2006)

*Ferrous Alloys*

Ferrous Alloys

العرض الثاني عشر


----------



## weldit (2 مايو 2006)

*Nonferrous Alloys*

Nonferrous Alloys

العرض الثالث عشر


----------



## weldit (2 مايو 2006)

*Ceramic Materials*

Ceramic Materials

العرض الرابع عشر


----------



## weldit (2 مايو 2006)

*Polymers*

Polymers

العرض الخامس عشر


----------



## weldit (2 مايو 2006)

*Teamwork and Synergy in Materials*

Teamwork and Synergy in Materials

العرض السادس عشر


----------



## weldit (2 مايو 2006)

*Construction Materials*

Construction Materials

العرض السابع عشر


----------



## weldit (2 مايو 2006)

*Electronic Materials*

Electronic Materials

العرض الثامن عشر


----------



## weldit (2 مايو 2006)

*Magnetic Materials*

Magnetic Materials

العرض التاسع عشر


----------



## weldit (2 مايو 2006)

*Photonic Materials*

Photonic Materials


----------



## weldit (2 مايو 2006)

*Thermal Properties of Materials*

Thermal Properties of Materials


----------



## weldit (2 مايو 2006)

*Corrosion and Wear*

Corrosion and Wear


----------



## weldit (2 مايو 2006)

ارجو من الله العلي القدير ان تستفيدوا من هذه العروض

تقبلوا خالص تحياتي


----------



## weldit (2 مايو 2006)

ارجو من الله العلي القدير ان تستفيدوا من هذه العروض

تقبلوا خالص تحياتي


----------



## محمد حمزه (3 مايو 2006)

جزاكم الله ألف خير على هذا الإهتمام
وكثر الله من أمثالكم........ أخوكم محمد حمزه (مهندس فلزات) - مصري 
ولكن سؤال : ماهو سبب إهتمامكم بمجال المعادن؟ هل هي طبيعة عملكم؟
شكرا: مع تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق سائلا الله أن يثيبكم أجر المساعدة في نشر العلم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## التائب (3 مايو 2006)

جزء الله كل المهندسين خيرا


----------



## Asem Hamed (11 مايو 2006)

كل الشكر والتقدير لجهدكم


----------



## ج/محمود (11 مايو 2006)

*خصائص ومواصفات المعادن*

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع ،ومزيداً من الابداع.


----------



## ليلك (12 مايو 2006)

شكراكتير
يعطيك العافيه


----------



## weldit (13 مايو 2006)

*Engineering Materials*

*Engineering Materials*


----------



## محمد يس (17 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عسراء الميكانيك (18 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 

عندي سؤال واتمنى انكم تساعدوني بالإجابة او البحث عن الإجابة عنه


----------



## zaki (22 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد البطاينة (22 مايو 2006)

أكثر الله من أمثالك


----------



## ابيض (27 مايو 2006)

الله لا يحرمنا من مساهماتك


----------



## التائب (28 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير وعلم نافع


----------



## weldit (31 مايو 2006)

*Residual Stresses General*

Residual Stresses General


----------



## weldit (31 مايو 2006)

*Residual Stresses Quench*

Residual Stresses Quench


----------



## weldit (31 مايو 2006)

*Residual Stresses Shot Peening*

Residual Stresses Shot Peening


----------



## weldit (31 مايو 2006)

*Residual Stresses Welding*

Residual Stresses Welding


----------



## weldit (31 مايو 2006)

*Residual Stresses Carburizing Nitriding*

Residual Stresses Carburizing Nitriding


----------



## weldit (31 مايو 2006)

*Residual Stresses Coating Micromachining*

Residual Stresses Coating Micromachining


----------



## weldit (31 مايو 2006)

*Residual Stresses Measurement*

Residual Stresses Measurement


----------



## weldit (31 مايو 2006)

*Casting And Residual Stresses*

Casting And Residual Stresses


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (31 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حمدكوم (31 مايو 2006)

*تحية*

احيي السادة الكرام على هذه المعلومات القيمة.


----------



## weldit (5 يونيو 2006)

*ASTM standards*

هذا الملف منقول عن http://www.keytosteel.com/


----------



## weldit (5 يونيو 2006)

*Chart derived from SAE to ASTM to AISI Steel Materials*

Chart derived from SAE to ASTM to AISI Steel Materials


----------



## mohelby (7 يونيو 2006)

*I need videos Eng. Materials*

any Mterials property, metallugraphy, mechanical testing, steel making etc.. videos to add to my presentation please help.

Thank you


----------



## eng_nemo (7 يونيو 2006)

*somebody help me*

:55: plz i want material handbook plz


----------



## دسوقي (8 يونيو 2006)

تشكرااااااااااات كتير قوي......... والسلام


----------



## M.samak (11 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## weldit (13 يونيو 2006)

*ابحاث من جامعة كامبريدج*

Phase Transformations & Complex Properties 

http://www.msm.cam.ac.uk/phase-trans/​​*Recent Papers*



*Coalescence*



*Thread*



*Irradiated*



*Roughness*



*Hatfield Lecture*



*Mechanical*



*Fluctuations*



*Hard bainite*



*Stability*



*Uncertainty*



*Magnetic*



*Stabilisation*



*Cracking*

​


----------



## weldit (13 يونيو 2006)

سبحان الله يا اخوان

عندما ارى هذا العدد الهائل من اللذين قاموا بإنزال الملفات
اتسائل!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟

اين مشاركاتكم

ولو بتعليق او على الاقل شكر

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## ابو حارث (14 يونيو 2006)

شكرا على المعلومات ولا تحرمنا مما عندك


----------



## محمد حمزه (14 يونيو 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك ...... أرجو أن تطل علينا في الرابط التالي وتقول لنا رأيك : 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=20351&page=8


----------



## weldit (20 يونيو 2006)

*Phase Transformation*

اليكم هذا الرابط عن

Phase Transformations & Complex Properties Research 

من The University of Cambridge 

http://www.msm.cam.ac.uk/phase-trans/


----------



## حمادة10 (20 يونيو 2006)

*مكثورالخير*

:14: السلام عليكم !

معلومات قيمة جدا وجهود مميزة . اشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------



## التائب (20 يونيو 2006)

شكر جزيلاً وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## materials man (20 يونيو 2006)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## التائب (20 يونيو 2006)

جزكم الله كل خير


----------



## التائب (20 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## حسام جاسم (26 يونيو 2006)

كل خيران شاء الله والى الامام دائما.


----------



## mohelby (26 يونيو 2006)

مشكور جدا ياخى على تاجهود الطيب


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*Properties of metal heat*

Properties of metal heat


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*Stainless Steels Properties*

هذا الملف من http://httd.njuct.edu.cn/ENGLISH/index-eng.htm


----------



## weldit (28 يونيو 2006)

*Metals Characteristics*

هذا الملف من http://www.materialsengineer.com/


----------



## zakarov (28 يونيو 2006)

*شكر وتقدير*

الأخ الكريم Weldit
أتقدم إليك بالشكر الجزيل والتقدير والإمتنان على مجهودك الرائع في وضع مجموعة من الدروس الهامة في علوم الهندسة الميكانيكية والتي قمت بتحميلها ليس من أجلي ، فأنا معلم للغة العربية ، بل لولدي الطالب بالثانوية التقنية ، قسم البكالوريا هندسة ميكانيكية ، ورغم أن أغلب الدروس التي أجدها على النت هي باللغة الإنجليزية ، ونحن في المغرب يدرس أبناؤنا باللغة الفرنسية كلغة ثانية -لغة المستعمر-فسوف أبحث عن برامج للترجمة من الإنجليزية إلى العربية أو الفرنسية .
لك مني أعطر وأصدق التحيات الأخوية ، ووفقك الله وحقق لك ما تبتغيه .


----------



## weldit (1 يوليو 2006)

*Cast irons*

Cast irons


----------



## weldit (1 يوليو 2006)

*Metal Casting Processes*

Metal Casting Processes


----------



## weldit (1 يوليو 2006)

*Fundamentals of Metal Casting*

Fundamentals of Metal Casting


----------



## AHMADBHIT (1 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبو عبدالله السلفي (1 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخي
ولا أملك إلا إن أدعو لك بجنات عدن وأن يجزيك الله خيرًَا كثيرًا
وبارك الله فيك وجعلك ذخرًا لإخوانك
ورزقنا وإياك الإخلاص في القول والعمل
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (2 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير فأنا من المنادين بهذا القسم منذ زمن طويل لأن اختصاصي هو هندسة بترول وبوجود هذا القسم صار من الممكن التواصل مع من هم من اختصاصي


----------



## المهندس2929 (5 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
شكرا لكم ووفقكم الله


----------



## المهندس2929 (5 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
شكرا لكم والله الموفق


----------



## leopard106 (9 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك .. وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## bnbn (9 يوليو 2006)

[[frame="11 10"]frame="11 70"]يا ترى ما هي فرصة البنت في العمل بشركات البترول


----------



## hima ahmed (10 يوليو 2006)

#*14* 

 




12-04-2006, 04:32 PM 
م. عبد المنعم



vbmenu_register("postmenu_94354", true); 
عضو متميز
تاريخ التّسجيل: Jan 2006
المشاركات: 1,056 


شكراً على أعمالكم المميزة ..
بارك الله فيك .. وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## controller (10 يوليو 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"] 
السلام عليكم .... نتمنى ان يكون مهندسينا العرب كلهم بهذ المستوى الرائع ..
فجزاك الله خيرا
[/grade]


----------



## Darsho2005 (12 يوليو 2006)

والله وكأنى عثرت على كنز من كنوز العلم بدخولى هذا الموقع والتسجيل فيه وسوف أرشد اخوانى عليه


----------



## weldit (12 يوليو 2006)

Things to know about metals​


----------



## weldit (12 يوليو 2006)

Materials Selection​


----------



## ندى الجيلاوي (13 يوليو 2006)

احتاج الى معلومات عن الفلدسبار


----------



## ندى الجيلاوي (13 يوليو 2006)

اين الـ code 318 الموجود في ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## محمد حمزه (14 يوليو 2006)

شكرا يا مهندس/ weldit على المعلومات القيمة التي تقدمها لنا بإستمرار بارك الله فيك ولك وعليك


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Alloy steels*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Alloyed tool and die steels*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Annealing*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Annealing of casting*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*ASTM standards*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Austenitic Manganese Steels*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Beam Welding and Thermit Welding*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Cast Carbon Steels*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Cast irons characteristics*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Cast Stainless Steels*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Cast steel*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Characteristic of alloying elements*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Classification of Carbon and Low-Alloy Steels*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Classification of Cast Iron*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Constant temperature transformation TTT curves*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Corrosion of Carbon Steel*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Corrosion Resistance of Ferritic Stainless Steels*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Designation of Carbon and Low-Alloy Steels*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Effects on the martensite pearlite and bainite formation*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Engineering Stress-strain Curve*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Fatigue crack growth*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Fracture*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Fracture Mechanics*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Fracture Toughness*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Fracture Toughness of High-Strength Steels at Low Temperatures*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Hardenable Alloy Steels*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Hardenable Carbon Steels*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Hardening and Tempering of Tool Steels*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Heat Resisting Alloys*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Heat resisting steels*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Heat treatment of High Carbon Steel Wire*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Heat Treatment of Low Alloy Cold Work and Hot Work Tool Steels*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Heat Treatment of Low Alloy Cold Work Tool Steels*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*High Alloy Cast Steels*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*High strength iron*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*High Strength Steels for Aerospace Forgings*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*High Strength Structural and High Strength Low Alloy Steels*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*High-Alloy White Irons*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Influence of Alloying Elements on Steel Microstructure*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Malleable cast iron*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Mechanical Properties*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Nodular Ductile Iron*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Properties of Maraging Steels*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Quench hardening of steel*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Quenched and Tempered Low Alloy Steel*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Relation between CE structure and mechanical properties*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Silicon Steels and Their Applications*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Soft Magnetic Alloys*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Specifications for Ductile Iron*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Steel Making Processes*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Steels for Cryogenic and Low Temperature Service*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Strengthening mechanisms in alloy steel*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Structure of plain steel*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*Temper Embrittlement*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*True Stress - True Strain Curve*

منقول من موقع http://www.key-to-steel.com/

بعض المشاركات الاخرى​​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=15608​Weldig اللحام من الالف الى Z​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=14649​​المعادلات والحسابات الهندسية Engineering Equations, Dimensions & Units​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=16100​​Machining (Lathe, Milling and Shaping) Operations الخراطة التفريز والتشكيل​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=16684​​coating of cast iron​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21711​​موقع رائع رائع والف رائع​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21485​​معلومة خطيرة بسؤال ولكن اين الإجابة ؟؟!!!!​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=18755​


----------



## مهندس ثابت (17 يوليو 2006)

*ASTM Materials*

السلام عليكم جميعا 

الاخ Weldolet ماشا الله عليك افدت الجميع 

المرفقات عبارة 
its include the ASTM #s Material in different forms

السلاااااااااااااام 
:15: :15: :15: ​


----------



## weldit (23 يوليو 2006)

Metal Structure Welding And Brazing


----------



## عاطف امام (23 يوليو 2006)

الحمد للة الذي رزقنا عبادتة ورزقنا الحق بعد الضلال ورزقنا الاسلام بعد الشرك ورزقنا الطهور بعد النجاسة ورزقنا العلو بالسجود لة بعد ذل الانحناء لبشر مخلوقين مثلنا واحجار مسخرة لنا


----------



## senan85 (24 يوليو 2006)

©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكور ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكوووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكوووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكوور ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©


----------



## arnold_eg2002 (24 يوليو 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## arnold_eg2002 (24 يوليو 2006)

©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكور ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكوووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكوووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكوور ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©


----------



## weldit (26 يوليو 2006)

http://www.gowelding.com

WELDING METALLURGY 

*[SIZE=+1]Carbon Steel[/SIZE]* 
[SIZE=+1]Carbon Steel[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]Residual Stress[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]Strain Age Embrittlement[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]How to Avoid PWHT[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]http://www.gowelding.com/met/pwht.htm[/SIZE] [SIZE=+1]The General Effects Of Alloying Elements[/SIZE]
*[SIZE=+1]Stainless Steel[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]Austenitic Stainless Steels[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]Carbon Steel To Austenitic[/SIZE] [SIZE=+1]Duplex[/SIZE]


----------



## weldit (26 يوليو 2006)

http://www.gowelding.com​ 
Carbon Steel​ 
[SIZE=+1]Carbon Steel[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]Residual Stress[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]Strain Age Embrittlement[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]How to Avoid PWHT[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]The General Effects Of Alloying Elements[/SIZE]​


Stainless Steel​ 
Austenitic Stainless Steels 
[SIZE=+1]Carbon Steel To Austenitic[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]Duplex[/SIZE]​


----------



## weldit (26 يوليو 2006)

International Materials, Minerals and Mining Organizations​​APDIC Alloy Phase Diagram International Commission​http://www.msiwp.com/scienceforum/apdic/​The Barytes Association​http://www.barytes.org​International Aluminum Institute (IAI)​http://www.world-aluminium.org​International Biodegradable Polymers Association and Working (IBAW)​http://www.ibaw.org​International Cadmium Association​http://www.cadmium.org​International Cast Polymer Association (ICPA)​http://www.icpa-hq.com/​International Ceramics Federation (ICF)​http://www.ceramic.or.jp/~icf​International Chromium Development Association (ICD)​http://www.chromium-asoc.com​International Commission on Glass (ICG)​http://www.shef.ac.uk/~icg/​International Copper Study Group (ICSG)​http://www.icsg.org/​International Corrosion Council​http://www.icc-net.org/​International Council on Mining and Metals​http://www.icmm.com​International Enamellers Institute (IE)​http://www.iei-world.org/​


----------



## weldit (26 يوليو 2006)

International Federation for Heat Treatment and Surface Engineering (IFHTSE)​http://www.ifhtse.org/​International Institute of Synthetic Rubber Producers, Inc (IISR)​http://www.iisrp.com​International Institute of Welding ​http://www.twi.co.uk/​International Iron and Steel Institute (IISI)​http://www.worldsteel.org/​International Lead and Zinc Research Organization (ILZRO)​http://www.ilzro.org​International Lead and Zinc Study Group​http://www.ilzsg.org/​International Magnesium Association (IMA)​http://intlmag.org/​International Manganese Institute (IMnI)​http://www.manganese.org​International Metallographic Society (IMS)​http://www.metallography.com/ims/info.htm​International Metalworkers' Federation​http://www.imfmetal.org/​International Molybdenum Association (IMOA)​http://imoa.org.uk​International Nickel Study Group​http://www.insg.org​International Primary Aluminum Institute​http://www.world-aluminium.org​International Precious Metals Institute (IPMI)​http://www.ipmi.org/​International Rubber Research and Development Board (IRRDB)​http://www.irrdb.org​International Special Tooling and Machining Association (ISTM)​http://www.ntma.org​International Stainless Steel Forum (ISS)​http://www.worldstainless.org//about.php​International Tin Research Institute (ITRI)​http://www.itri.co.uk/index.htm​International Titanium Association​http://www.titanium.org/​


----------



## weldit (26 يوليو 2006)

International Tungsten Industry Association (ITIA)​http://www.itia.org.uk/​International Union of Materials Research Societies​http://www.iommms.org/http://www.iommms.org/​International Wire and Machinery Association (IWMA)​http://www.wireworld.com/wireorg/iwma.htm​International Wrought Copper Council​http://www.coppercouncil.org​International Zinc Association​http://www.iza.com​International Zinc Association-Asia/Pacific​http://www.zincworld.org​International Zinc Association-Europe​http://www.world.org​Lead Development Association International​http://www.ldaint.org​Wire Association International (WAI)​http://www.wirenet.org​World Academy of Ceramics​www.waceramics.org​World Gold Council​www.gold.org​


----------



## مصر 73 (26 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك شكرا علي المرفقات .


----------



## رضوان راضى (26 يوليو 2006)

بارك اللة فيك ياأخى العزيز 
واللة يزيدك من فضلة.


----------



## anra (29 يوليو 2006)

الله يبارك بكم ويوفقكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## م.اماراتية (31 يوليو 2006)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## weldit (31 يوليو 2006)

*Aluminum and Aluminum Alloys*

هذا الملف من موقع http://httd.njuct.edu.cn


----------



## weldit (31 يوليو 2006)

*Aluminum Data Sheet*

Aluminum Data Sheet


----------



## hassan_sleem (31 يوليو 2006)

شكرا يا بشمهندسين


----------



## weldit (1 أغسطس 2006)

مو قعين لاباس بهما لسؤال الخبراء والمهندسين

http://www.eng-tips.com/
http://experts.about.com/


----------



## رعبان (1 أغسطس 2006)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

على المجهودات الرائعة


----------



## proeng (4 أغسطس 2006)

الشكر قليل في حقك لا نملك سوى الدعاء لك بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## as3ab7ob (4 أغسطس 2006)

كلمات الشكر في حقك قليلة جدا جدا

رعاك الله وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## weldit (5 أغسطس 2006)

*comparative world steel standards*

comparative world steel standards


----------



## alizuhair (5 أغسطس 2006)

thank you very much for this great work


----------



## weldit (5 أغسطس 2006)

*General Tool Steel Weld Data H*

General Tool Steel Weld Data H


----------



## weldit (5 أغسطس 2006)

*Materials Failure Analysis*

Materials Failure Analysis

لمزيد من المعلومات, تصفح هذا الموقع

http://www.materialsengineer.com


----------



## فتوح (5 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكم الله خيراً ما أطيب نقل العلم وأداء زكاته

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## a_tawfik2006 (6 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## خالد جبار (6 أغسطس 2006)

اشكركم على هذه المعلومات القيمة التي استفدنا منها وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## علي ال مسافر (6 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## Hamdallah (9 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الصلاة والسلام على اشرف الخلق والمرسلين 
انشاءالله سوف نكتب عن الروابط الكيماوية بالسلاسل الكربونية والذي يفيد في صناعة البلاستيك والبلمرة قريب جدا اذا كان احد مهتم بشي محدد من هذا رجو تمريرة .

م . حمدالله العبادي


----------



## sms_1404 (10 أغسطس 2006)

*صناعة البلاستيك*

السلام عليكم لو تكرمتم المواد المستخدمة في صناعة البلاستك مع phase diagram


----------



## مى725 (10 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد ياسين. (11 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيكم و زادكم علما


----------



## عكبرة (13 أغسطس 2006)

اخي العزيز
وفقك الله لعمل الخير


----------



## محمود عبد الجبار (17 أغسطس 2006)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## عكبرة (19 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك معلومات جيدة


----------



## weldit (19 أغسطس 2006)

*Steelmaking Processes*

Steelmaking Processes


----------



## weldit (19 أغسطس 2006)

*Steel Composition*

Steel Composition


----------



## weldit (19 أغسطس 2006)

*Metallurgy & Heat Treatment of Steels*

Metallurgy & Heat Treatment of Steels


----------



## weldit (19 أغسطس 2006)

*Steels for special applications*

Steels for special applications


----------



## weldit (19 أغسطس 2006)

*Microstructure & Performance of Joints in Superalloys*

Microstructure & Performance of Joints in Superalloys


----------



## mdsaci (21 أغسطس 2006)

بالفرنسية ان امكن


----------



## yasnas76 (28 أغسطس 2006)

_مبدع ما شاء الله عليك 
وكل يوك عندك جديد 
فلا تحرمنا جديدك_


----------



## سمبا (29 أغسطس 2006)

انا عضو جديد وشاكر جداً علي الكتب الجميله


----------



## بيكو (29 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخي و حماك من كل شر


----------



## booooogy (4 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا اخى weldit


----------



## مريد الهندسة (5 سبتمبر 2006)

أخي الفاضل:
ممكن مساعدة عندي بحث في الموضوع الاتي:
Evaluation of the current international status of failure theories on composite materials
احتاج الي مراجع عربية او اجنبية
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مريد الهندسة (5 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## كرار (7 سبتمبر 2006)

_السلام عليكم .... _
_أرجو التفضل بأرسال ألأماكن أو المواقع التي يوجد فيها كتب أو معلومات عن موضوع الرسم الهندسي و الصناعي{{ اليدوي}} و ليس{{الرسم الهندسي بالحاسوب}}. مع الشكر الجزيل _


----------



## سلمان عزيز (10 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء انا اعمل في دائرة لفحص المعادن وبعد اجراء التحليل لأحد المعادن بواسطة جهاز الspectro analyses ظهرت النسب التالية ,p=.036,S=.002,Cr=7.31,fe=76,c=.068,si= .058,Mn=15.61
لكني بحث في جميع الستاندرات ولم اجد نوع المعدن فأرجو المساعدة والرد السريع مع الامتنان


----------



## الهميم (10 سبتمبر 2006)

اجزأك الله الخير كله


----------



## Darsho2005 (11 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اخوانى فى الله, انا ابحث عن اى معلومة عن عملية اسالة الغاز الطبيعى حيث ان هناك بعض التعديلات فى مكان عملى تخص هذا الموضوع


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (11 سبتمبر 2006)

Darsho2005 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوانى فى الله, انا ابحث عن اى معلومة عن عملية اسالة الغاز الطبيعى حيث ان هناك بعض التعديلات فى مكان عملى تخص هذا الموضوع




ستجد ما تريد فى هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=106423​


----------



## Metalworks (11 سبتمبر 2006)

الف الف شكر الاخ الفاضل
نامل دوام العطاء​


----------



## خالد صديق (15 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا الله دائما معك ومع كل المحسنين


----------



## EgyMine (29 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا على الموضع الممتاااز


----------



## shimo234 (1 أكتوبر 2006)

اخي الكريم اريد كتاب ****llurgy for non ****llurgist
author: ASTM
جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## shimo234 (1 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## shimo234 (1 أكتوبر 2006)

اخي الكريم اريد كتاب ****llurgy for non ****llurgist
author: ASTM
جزاك الله كل خير
عنوان البريد​التواصل من خلال الملتقى


----------



## Darsho2005 (8 أكتوبر 2006)

شكراً جزيلاً على اهتمامكم


----------



## بدرالدين الأسمر (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*أخ weldit
بارك الله في أعمالك
وجازاك الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## بدرالدين الأسمر (11 أكتوبر 2006)

الرجاء تمكيني من 
ملفات حول المعادن باللغة العربية
وشكرا


----------



## خالد جبار (11 أكتوبر 2006)

انا اطلب ملفات عن المعادن باللغة الانكليزية رجاءاً


----------



## Mohamad06 (14 أكتوبر 2006)

thanks a lot


----------



## هشام2 (23 أكتوبر 2006)

الرجاء ممن تتوفر لديه معلومات عن موقع لكتاب Hand Book Of Materail أو أي شىء لتصنيف المعادن


----------



## هشام2 (23 أكتوبر 2006)

الرجاء ممن تتوفر لديه جداول عن ثوابت العازليه للصوت والحراره للمواد مع استندرات الديسبل للضجيج مع شكري الجزيل للافاده


----------



## weldit (28 أكتوبر 2006)

*pipe size optimization for carbon & stainless steel pipes*

pipe size optimization for carbon & stainless steel pipes


----------



## q-love (30 أكتوبر 2006)

thx alot my friend and inshalla in your goodness scale


----------



## weldit (31 أكتوبر 2006)

A site of alot of article to read

http://crswnew.cartech.com/wnew/techarticles/TechLibrarySelector.html


----------



## weldit (31 أكتوبر 2006)

A site of alot of articles to read

http://crswnew.cartech.com/wnew/techarticles/TechLibrarySelector.html


----------



## علي فتحي (1 نوفمبر 2006)

م/على فتحى
بارك الله فيك .. وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## الششتاوي (3 نوفمبر 2006)

معلومات قيمة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 نوفمبر 2006)

مواضيع وكتب مفيدة تسلم أيديكم


----------



## raya2_awy (5 نوفمبر 2006)

*عاجز عن الشكر*

شكرا يا اخي علي المجهود اكتر من رائع


----------



## weldit (5 نوفمبر 2006)

*محاضرات قمة في الروعة*

http://www.nd.edu محاضرات قمة في الروعة من موقع 
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/Ch01.pdf
The Structure of Metals
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/Ch02.pdf
Mechanical Behavior Testing and Manufacturing Properties of Materials
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/Ch03.pdf
Physical Properties of Materials
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/Ch04.pdf
Metal Alloys Structure and Strengthening by Heat Treatment
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/Ch05.pdf
Ferrous Metals and Alloys Production General Properties and Applications
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/Ch06.pdf
Nonferrous Metals and Alloys Production General Properties and Applications
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/Ch07.pdf
Polymers Structure General Properties and Applications
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/Ch08.pdf
Ceramics Graphite and Diamond Structure General Properties and Applications
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/Ch09.pdf
Composite Materials Structure General Properties and Applications
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/Ch10.pdf
Fundamentals of Metal-Casting​


----------



## weldit (5 نوفمبر 2006)

http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/Ch11.pdf
Metal-Casting Processes
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/Ch12.pdf
Metal Casting Design Materials and Economics
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/Ch13.pdf
Rolling of Metals
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/Ch14.pdf
Forging of Metals
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/Ch15.pdf
Extrusion and Drawing of Metals
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/Ch16.pdf
Sheet-Metal Forming Processes
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/Ch17.pdf
Processing of Powder Metals Ceramics Glass and Superconductors
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/Ch18.pdf
Forming and Shaping Plastics and Composite Materials
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/Ch19.pdf
Rapid-Prototyping Operations
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/Ch20.pdf
Fundamentals of Cutting​


----------



## weldit (5 نوفمبر 2006)

http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/Ch21.pdf
Cutting-Tool Materials and Cutting Fluids
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/Ch22.pdf
Machining Processes Used to Produce Round Shapes
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/Ch23.pdf
Machining Processes Used to Produce Various Shapes
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/Ch24.pdf
Machining and Turning Centers Machine-Tool Structures and Machining Economics
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/Ch25.pdf
Abrasive Machining and Finishing Operations
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/Ch26.pdf
Advanced Machining Processes and Nanofabrication
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/Ch27.pdf
Fusion-Welding Processes
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/Ch28.pdf
Solid-State Welding Processes
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/Ch29.pdf
The Metallurgy of Welding Design and Process Selection
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/Ch30.pdf
Brazing Soldering Adhesive-Bonding and Mechanical-Fastening Processes​


----------



## weldit (5 نوفمبر 2006)

http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/Ch31.pdf
Surfaces Nature Roughness and Measurement
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/Ch32.pdf
Tribology Friction Wear and Lubrication
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/Ch33.pdf
Surface Treatment Coating and Cleaning
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/Ch34.pdf
Fabrication of Microelectronic Devices
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/Ch35.pdf
Engineering Metrology and Instrumentation
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/Ch36.pdf
Quality Assurance Testing and Inspection
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/Ch37.pdf
Human-Factors Engineering Safety and Product Liability
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/Ch38.pdf
Automation of Manufacturing Processes
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/Ch39.pdf
Computer-Integrated Manufacturing Systems
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/Ch40.pdf
Competitive Aspects of Manufacturing​


----------



## weldit (5 نوفمبر 2006)

*وهذه ايضا*

http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/mpemch01.pdf
Introduction to manufacturing
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/mpemch02.pdf
Fundamentals of the Mechanical Behavior of materials
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/mpemch03.pdf
Structure and Manufacturing Properties of Metals
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/mpemch04.pdf
Surfaces Tribology Dimensional Characteristics Inspection and Product Quality Assurance
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/mpemch05.pdf
Metal-Casting processes and equipment heat treatment
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/mpemch06.pdf
Bulk Deformation process
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/mpemch07.pdf
Sheet-Metal Forming Processes
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/mpemch08.pdf
Material removal cutting processes​


----------



## weldit (5 نوفمبر 2006)

http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/mpemch09.pdf
Material removal Abrasive chemecal electrical High-energy beams processes
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/mpemch10.pdf
Processing of polymers and reinforced plastic rapid prototyping and rapid tooling
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/mpemch11.pdf
Properties and processing of metals powder ceramic glasses composites and superconductors
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/mpemch12.pdf
Joining and Fastening Processes
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/mpemch13.pdf
Fabrication of microelectronic and micromechanical devices
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/mpemch14.pdf
Automation of manufacturing and systems
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/mpemch15.pdf
Computer-Integrated Manufacturing system
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/mpemch16.pdf
product design and competitive manufactuing​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (5 نوفمبر 2006)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## شادي صوالحة (6 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أخي الكريم لك جزيل الشكر و عظيم الامتنان على هذه الملفات القيمة

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ميكانو (6 نوفمبر 2006)

أخوتي المهندسين 
أحتاج الى الطريقه المثلى للحام انابيب 
الدكتايل وأسلاك اللحام المستخدمه


----------



## weldit (7 نوفمبر 2006)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=262678#post262678


----------



## هشام2 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

*الشكر كل الشكر لكل من ساهم في معونة اخوته المهندسين وخاصة المشكور weldit*


----------



## هشام2 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

الرجاء مره اخرى ممن تتوفر لديه اي معلومات عن ثوابت العازليه والصوتيه


----------



## midoglgl (9 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا واعطاك مقدار نيتك


----------



## ahmed ezz (11 نوفمبر 2006)

زاكم الله خير الجزاء وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم ولا يمنعكم عدم شكر الناس من المل فى مثوبة الله


----------



## ahmed ezz (11 نوفمبر 2006)

ahmed ezz قال:


> زاكم الله خير الجزاء وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم ولا يمنعكم عدم شكر الناس من المل فى مثوبة الله



جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم ولا يمنعكم عدم شكر الناس من الامل فى مثوبة الله


----------



## الأمير أمير (12 نوفمبر 2006)

أشكرك جدا على هذه الكتب ونتمنى لك دوام التوفيق


----------



## JOMAA (13 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكورين يا اخوان على المواضيع..


----------



## JOMAA (13 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكورين يا اساتذة.. في مجال احد يساعدنا بموضوع اللحام.. "تطبيقات عملية"...
و لكم جزيل الشكر.......


----------



## رياض الأمير (13 نوفمبر 2006)

الشكر قليل بحق من ساهم بهذه الموسوعة الرائعة وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم وجعلها في ميزان أعمالكم وبارك بجهود المشرفين الأعزاء لما يقدموا من كنوز معلوماتية وبكل الأختصاصات .
م/ رياض


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (13 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراً لكل الجهود فهي تغني مكتبة المهندس العربي قد لا نحتاج بعض المواضيع فوراً ولكن يأتي يوم تجد كل معلومة هندسية مفيدة


----------



## خالد الشاعرى (15 نوفمبر 2006)

ابحث عن كتب فيها اختبارات الميكانيكية والكميائية على حديد التسليح


----------



## aborebayee (15 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## aborebayee (15 نوفمبر 2006)

ما هذا لا يوجد به اى شئ يخص الهندسة


----------



## مريد الهندسة (17 نوفمبر 2006)

الرجاء من الاخوة مواضيع عن المواد المركبة مثل carbon fiber


----------



## ahmed2006 (18 نوفمبر 2006)

Dear Sir, 
I'd like to send me a properties of some meatas like gold , copper ,alumenuim, iron andsilver . 
thank you for your distinguished your site 
you sincerly,


----------



## مهندس منسي (19 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور مشكور


----------



## عبد الله الشامي (21 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## sox_2007 (21 نوفمبر 2006)

]thx for all ( i love thes site]
baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## eng_oula (26 نوفمبر 2006)

الله يعطيكم العافيه.لكن ارجو تذويدى ان كان بالامكان عن ملفات بالعربى عن الالمنيوم وخصائصه عند تغطيته الحراريه لاننى بحاجه ماسه لهذه المعلومات .وماهى المعادن التى يمكن استخدامها للتغطيه الحراريه للالمنيوم؟ .ومشكورين جدا


----------



## عبدالرقيب (28 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا للصديق weldit على ماقدمه لنا 
م/عبدالرقيب


----------



## شمس (28 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك .. وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ميكانو (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*I-Beam*

أخوتي الأعزاء
أرجو تزويدي بمواصفات وابعاد مقاطع الحديد I-Beam section 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رمزي الحلقي (5 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اريد معلومات عن جهاز كشف المعادن او داره كهربائيه لجهاز كشف المعادن لوامكن


----------



## الفاتح الشريف (5 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## weldit (5 ديسمبر 2006)

ميكانو قال:


> أخوتي الأعزاء
> أرجو تزويدي بمواصفات وابعاد مقاطع الحديد I-Beam section
> وجزاكم الله خيرا



http://www.timber.org.au/NTEP/menu.asp?id=148

مواصفات وابعاد مقاطع الحديد I-Beam section


----------



## weldit (5 ديسمبر 2006)

رمزي الحلقي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اريد معلومات عن جهاز كشف المعادن او داره كهربائيه لجهاز كشف المعادن لوامكن



http://www.spectro.com/pages/e/index.htm


----------



## weldit (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*محاضرات قمة في الروعة*

اخواني 
اليكم هذه المحاضرات للبروفيسور Duane D. Johnson من 
Department of Materials Science and Engineering 
University of Illinois Urbana-Champaign

http://web.mse.uiuc.edu/courses/mse280/Notes/

بس لاتبخلوا علينا بالدعاء


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (5 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رمزي الحلقي (6 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يوفقنا الى مافيه الخير لاوطاننا


----------



## رضوان راضى (7 ديسمبر 2006)

عمل رائع تشكرعليه 
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## hanareem (8 ديسمبر 2006)

اخوتى الباش مهندسين عندى بحث فى موضوع 
Nems&mems ارجو منكم مساعدتى بالمعلومات جزاكم الله خيرا على مجهودكم العظيم فى هذا القطاع


----------



## عفاف سعيد (9 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم انا طالبة في الصف الرابع هندسة ميكانيك من العراق مشروع تخرجي عن برنامج بريمافيرا اذا كان بمقدوركم تزويدي باي معلومات حول هذا الموضوع ساكون شاكرة


----------



## weldit (9 ديسمبر 2006)

عفاف سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم انا طالبة في الصف الرابع هندسة ميكانيك من العراق مشروع تخرجي عن برنامج بريمافيرا اذا كان بمقدوركم تزويدي باي معلومات حول هذا الموضوع ساكون شاكرة



اختي العزيزة
بامكانك الذهاب لموقع البرنامج واخذالمعلومات من هناك او ان كان احد الاخوان لديه معلومات فلا يبخل بها

اليك الموقع
http://www.primavera.com/customer/products/p3.asp


----------



## محمودالحوتي (9 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله لكم


----------



## محمودالحوتي (9 ديسمبر 2006)

لقد وفقنا الله بانتاج مجموعة من السيديهات التعليمية التي تهم المهندسين وايضا في مجال التنمية البشرية واليكم الموقع 
قم بالدخول على المنتجات


www.bussma.com


----------



## محمودالحوتي (9 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اختنا العزيزة طالبة السنة الرابعة بالعراق
من مجموعة البرامج التعليمية التي قمنا بإنتاجها هو برنامج البريمافيرا فبإمانكم الدخول على الموقع لمزيد من المعلومات
وفقكم الله
www.bussma.com


----------



## weldit (9 ديسمبر 2006)

hanareem قال:


> اخوتى الباش مهندسين عندى بحث فى موضوع
> Nems&mems ارجو منكم مساعدتى بالمعلومات جزاكم الله خيرا على مجهودكم العظيم فى هذا القطاع




http://ho.seas.ucla.edu/


----------



## weldit (9 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي محمود الحوتي وهذا مانرجوه من الاخوان , التعاون لتعم الفائدة


----------



## hanareem (9 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى weldit


----------



## mohamed1_bhit (11 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم اللة خيرا يااخوانى


----------



## البصراوي (13 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يحفظكم (من علمني حرفا ملكني عبدا)البصراوي
frhan_alhijaj*************
frhan_alhijaj***********
يرجى ارسال اي شي يتعلق بالهندسه الميكانيكيه وسوف اكون ممتنا لكم


----------



## wesam2004 (14 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## haitham_eng_alex (18 ديسمبر 2006)

بصراحة انا مش عارف اقولك ايه جزاك الله الف خير ويارب يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## على عبدالفتاح (19 ديسمبر 2006)

ابحث عن طرق اللحام الحديثة


----------



## Darsho2005 (19 ديسمبر 2006)

قل لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله العلى العظيم يارب الضآلة إهد ِ لى ضالتى وستجد ماتريد بإذن الله


----------



## haitham_eng_alex (19 ديسمبر 2006)

للمهندس على عبد الفتاح لو مالاقيتش حاجة فى المواصفات الموجودة على الموقع ادخل المنتدى العام واختار (كيف يمكن اصطياد المواقع الهندسية) وربنا يوفقك فيما تبحث عنه


----------



## على عبدالفتاح (20 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود موسي (21 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمود موسي (21 ديسمبر 2006)

:75: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمود موسي (21 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
أرجو معرفة تأثير نسبة الكبريت علي carbon steel
ومتي تكون مفيدة ومتي ضارة وشكرا


----------



## mdsaci (22 ديسمبر 2006)

en francais s'il vous plaie


----------



## ghasan12 (22 ديسمبر 2006)

الرجاء إعطاء المواصفات الأمريكية لقبول ورفض اللحامات/تحقيق جودة اللحام/


----------



## weldit (24 ديسمبر 2006)

محمود موسي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أرجو معرفة تأثير نسبة الكبريت علي carbon steel
> ومتي تكون مفيدة ومتي ضارة وشكرا



Sulfur decreases ductility and notch impact toughness especially in the transverse direction. Weldability decreases with increasing sulfur. Sulfur is found primarily in the form of sulfide inclusions. Sulfur levels are normally controlled to low levels. The only exception is free-machining steels, where sulfur is added to improve machinability​


----------



## زكريا الصبحي (26 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجازكم الله الف خير


----------



## محمود موسي (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*م.محمود جمال*

هل الاخ المهندس متأكد من ان هذا الموقع لايحمل فيروسات ولا شئ 
وما الغرض من ارسال الرسالة الي 18 شخص


----------



## محمود موسي (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*انتظر الجزاء من رب العباد*



weldit قال:


> سبحان الله يا اخوان
> 
> عندما ارى هذا العدد الهائل من اللذين قاموا بإنزال الملفات
> اتسائل!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟
> ...



جزاك الله خير علي هذه المشاركات الفعالة
وادعو الله ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك 
ولعلك تحتسب هذه المشاركات عند من لاتضيع عنده الاعمال
ولا تجعل هذا الأمر يقلل من عزيمتك
وفي لنتظار مزيد من مشاركاتك


----------



## mohammed_nasser (30 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ماجد المنصور (31 ديسمبر 2006)

thanks its good work


----------



## aoaoao (31 ديسمبر 2006)

الى الاخت عفاف ان هذا البرنامج مهم جدا اريد ان اعرف ماذا يفعل هذا البرنامج وميزاته انا من العراق الجامعة التكنولوجية متخرج قبل 2 والشكر الجزيل مقدما


----------



## ELGAMAL (3 يناير 2007)

متشكر جدا" جدا"


----------



## أبومازن (4 يناير 2007)

لا نملك الا ان نقول جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابوسلمى (6 يناير 2007)

thank you very much my friend, I hope that to be in your balance of yours work


----------



## weldit (9 يناير 2007)

*Engineering Guide To Thermoplastic*

هذا الملف مجزأ ببرنامج Winrar ثم تم ارشفته ببرنامج Winzip
كي تتستطيع فتحة اتبع الاتي

اولا: يجب إنزال الملفات الاربعة
ثانيا: وضع الملفات في مكان واحد (داخل ملف)
ثالثا: فتح ضغط Winzip
اخيرا: فتح ضغط Winrar


----------



## weldit (9 يناير 2007)

*Engineering Guide To Thermoplastic-2*

Engineering Guide To Thermoplastic-2
الجزء الثاني


----------



## JOMAA (11 يناير 2007)

اشكركم جزيل الشكر يا اخواني .. و اتمنى ان يستمر هذا التعاون العربي من الجميع و لطالما كنا ننتظر هذا التعاون. 
و انا اتمنى منكم مساعدتي بموضوع التاكل" بالاخص موضوع الحماية المهبطية,تطبيقات عملية" لنظام حماية مهبطية جديد لخزان ماء كبير اعلى من سطح الارض... (باستخدام اسلوب الانود المضحي)
(cathodic protection, "sacrifical anods" for very large tank of freshwater exist above the ground)
و لكم جزيل الشكر.......


----------



## ahmed2006 (11 يناير 2007)

Thanks for your Grateful
من هو الحكيم ؟ هو الذى يتعلم من جميع الناس. 
من هو القوى ؟ هو الذى يملك هواه. 
من هو الغنى ؟ هو ذلك القنوع الراضى. 
من هو هذا ؟ وذاك ، وذلك ؟ 
لا أحد!


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (12 يناير 2007)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## Aissaoui Hakim (17 يناير 2007)

ممكن كتب بالعربية او الفرنسية في هذا المجال


----------



## محمد ابو سويد (17 يناير 2007)

لو سمحتم اريد قائمة تسلسل المعادن من الينها الى اقصاها و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## احمد الورد (18 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير جزاء المحسنين ، وننتظر منكم المزيد وخاصة عن سبائك النحاس:77:​


----------



## احمد الورد (18 يناير 2007)

[بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير جزاء المحسنين ، وننتظر منكم المزيد عن سبائك الألمنيوم]


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (18 يناير 2007)

لو هناك كتب أخرى أخبرونا أفادكم الله


----------



## محمد ابو سويد (19 يناير 2007)

شكرا على هذه المادة القيمة و زار الله في علمكم بما فيه الخير للجميع


----------



## bsharg (19 يناير 2007)

شكرا لجميع المشاركين 
جز كم الله خير الجزاءو زاد في علمكم و معارفكم لما فيه الخير للجميع


----------



## zekimoh (21 يناير 2007)

i need volume book for matrial selecion


----------



## zekimoh (21 يناير 2007)

اريد كتاب حول تصنيف المعادن


----------



## mizobub (22 يناير 2007)

*شكراً*

شكراً لكم على المجهود الرائع :3:
معتز غنيم


----------



## ahakhader (26 يناير 2007)

*تحياتي يا غالي*

بعون الله أراك هنا والحمدل لله 
أخي الغالي والكريم أرجو المساعدة في إيجاد معدن أو أي مادة تتحمل الحموض المحملة بالحرارة وذلك لإستعمالها في صناعة هودات خاصة بالمخابر الكيميائية ولك الشكر علما أنه تم تجربة الكروم المجلوخ لكنه لم يصمد طويلا تحت تأثير الحموض ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ثائر اسماعيل (28 يناير 2007)

مشكورين على هذه المعلومات


----------



## m_a_abbas (30 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا
مشكور


----------



## m_a_abbas (30 يناير 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## elsamman78 (5 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elsamman78 (5 فبراير 2007)

برجاء تحميل انواع المعادي للاستفادة


----------



## elsamman78 (5 فبراير 2007)

لو سمحتم اريد قائمة تسلسل المعادن من الينها الى اقصاها و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس المواد (6 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكركم على هذا المحتوى العلمي المتميز و لكل من عرف قيمة هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## مهندس المواد (6 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=cu+alloys&fr=yfp-t-501&toggle=1&cop=mss&ei=UTF-8&vc=&fp_ip=UK
هذا الموقع لسبائك النحاس


----------



## weldit (7 فبراير 2007)

elsamman78 قال:


> لو سمحتم اريد قائمة تسلسل المعادن من الينها الى اقصاها و جزاكم الله كل خير



ارجو ان يفيا بالغرض


----------



## weldit (7 فبراير 2007)

http://www.arcraftplasma.com/metalstd.htm


----------



## مهندس المواد (7 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الالمنيوم يكون اوكسيد الالمنيوم على السطح عند درجات الحرارة العالية


----------



## مهندس المواد (8 فبراير 2007)

عندما ارى كل هذه الملفات اتخيل كم هو العب والتفكير الذي صاحب هذا العمل
وانشاء الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
:33: :33: :33:


----------



## omelkorah (22 فبراير 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## هشام2 (24 فبراير 2007)

الرجاء ثم الرجاء معلومات عن العازليه الحراريه والعوازل المتعلقه بالصوت


----------



## احمد الورد (25 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله خير جزاء المحسنين على هذه المعلومات نرجو ان تذكروا بعض الشيء عن سبائك الكافيار


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (27 فبراير 2007)

موضوع رائع .....والى الامام باذن الله


----------



## سدير عدنان (6 مارس 2007)

ممتاز يابطل


----------



## Ashour Owais (8 مارس 2007)

it is realy very good


----------



## Ashour Owais (8 مارس 2007)

very gooooooooooood


----------



## دااارش (31 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم
ارجو المساعده في :
Payer Process 
&
Autoclaves


----------



## aoaoao (1 أبريل 2007)

*مهندس مواد*

السلام عليكم الى مهندس المواد ارجو معرفة هذا القسم شنو معناه وهل انت من العراق واي كلية يمكن نطلع واحد يعرف اللاخ وشكرا ارجو الرد السريع:81:


----------



## إيهاب أحمد محمد (5 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله ما شاء الله ربنا يباركلك


----------



## bsharg (17 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
بعد الاطلاع و المعرفة باحوال المعادن 
*اتسائل* كيف للانسان العارف باحوال المادن ان يلتمس وجودها على سطح التربة من خلال *المظهر الخارجي* لهذه التربة _ وملمسها_ _ولونها _و يحدد و لو بشكل اولي نوع المعدن الموجود فيها


----------



## عكبرة (17 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني المهندسين


----------



## weldit (18 أبريل 2007)

*Microstructural change in high temperature HAZ*

Microstructural change in high temperature HAZ


----------



## weldit (18 أبريل 2007)

*affect of heat on super-high strength*

affect of heat on super-high strength


----------



## سلمان عزيز (19 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء
ولو تفضلتو اني بحاجة الى طرق لحام الستانليس ستيل


----------



## احمد صدقى (22 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على كل المرفقات المطروحة , 
برجاء الافادة بكل المعلومات الكافية عن عملية الجلفنة للمعدن (Galvanizing Process)


----------



## weldit (22 أبريل 2007)

اخواني...

اليكم هذا الموقع المليء بالمحاضرات والمعلومات
http://www.nd.edu

وهذه احدى الصفحات
Manufacturing Engineering and Technology

http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/figures.html


----------



## weldit (22 أبريل 2007)

سلمان عزيز قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء
> ولو تفضلتو اني بحاجة الى طرق لحام الستانليس ستيل



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=90725&highlight=stainless#post90725


----------



## weldit (22 أبريل 2007)

احمد صدقى قال:


> شكرا على كل المرفقات المطروحة ,
> برجاء الافادة بكل المعلومات الكافية عن عملية الجلفنة للمعدن (Galvanizing Process)



Zink Coating


----------



## احمد صدقى (22 أبريل 2007)

Thanks for you Mr. Weldit


----------



## احمد صدقى (23 أبريل 2007)

برجاء ايجاد مواصفات(din) او En الخاصة بالصلب


----------



## مهندس حمدى (24 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سليمان عيدي (24 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراً و جعل جميع مشاركاتكم في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ali_sgc (4 مايو 2007)

شكراً على الموضوعات الرائعة


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (6 مايو 2007)

والله والله مش عارفين نقول لك ايه 
بارك الله فيك
الله يجزاك الجنه ويكثر من امثالك . اميين .


----------



## حسن أحمد أحمد حسن (7 مايو 2007)

أخي العزيز جزاك الله خيراً أرجو ان امكن أن تتحفنا بكتاب مفتاح الصلب ،Key to steel ,


----------



## weldit (8 مايو 2007)

حسن أحمد أحمد حسن قال:


> أخي العزيز جزاك الله خيراً أرجو ان امكن أن تتحفنا بكتاب مفتاح الصلب ،Key to steel ,



للاسف يااخي ليس لدي soft copy وللمعلومية فكتاب Key to Steel كتاب ضخم جدا فيه اكثر من 45000 مواصفة وادلة من من اكثر من 250 شركة مصنعة للمعادن.

وعلى فكرة يوجد بموقع ( http://www.keytosteel.com/ ) الكثير من محتويات هذا الكتاب

اذا قدرت تحصل عليه فارجو الا تبخل علينا به

تحياتي


----------



## الأمير أمير (9 مايو 2007)

شكرا لكم جميعا وجزاكم الله كل خيرا وأدخلكم فسيح جناته


----------



## احمد صدقى (14 مايو 2007)

برجاء تزويدى بالمواصفات المكانيكية والتركيب الكيميائي لسبائك الالومنيوم


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (15 مايو 2007)

شكر خاص لصاحب الموضوع
شكر خاص للقائمين على المنتدى


----------



## amir eleslam (20 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى وبارك الله فيك وزادك بسطة فى العلم والرزق


----------



## aircraft (20 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير وارجو من الله ان يكون خالص لوجهة الكريم


----------



## احمد صدقى (20 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير على الردود المفيدة


----------



## الوست (20 مايو 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## elmalwany (22 مايو 2007)

جزاكم اللة خير الجزاء وبرك فيكم


----------



## اشرف علي (23 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا لاكن نريد معلومات بالعربي


----------



## احمد صدقى (23 مايو 2007)

شكر خاص للقائمين على المنتدى و اكرر برجاء تزويدى بالمواصفات المكانيكية والتركيب الكيميائي لسبائك الالومنيوم


----------



## حمادة محمود (25 مايو 2007)

كانت احد نتاأج نظرية الكم four quantum number
1-prhncipal quantum number
2_orbitale quantum number
3_inner quantum number
4_spin quantum number
whate meane this four quantum number


----------



## weldit (26 مايو 2007)

*Aluminum Metallurgy and Extrusion*



احمد صدقى قال:


> برجاء تزويدى بالمواصفات المكانيكية والتركيب الكيميائي لسبائك الالومنيوم



Aluminum Metallurgy and Extrusion


----------



## weldit (26 مايو 2007)

Aluminum Data Sheet
Aluminum Alloys and Welding Data
Metallurgy of Aluminum


----------



## مهندس المواد (27 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هندسة المواد تختص بهندسة المواد المعنية واللامعدنية وهذا القسم موجود في العراق وفي الجامعة التكنولوجية
نعم انا من العراق:33: :33: :33: :33: :33: :33: :33:


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (27 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخى الفاضل والى الامام باذن الله


----------



## sayed nasr (29 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندس المواد (31 مايو 2007)

:33: :33: :33: 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انشاء الله يصير التراب بيديكم ذهب


----------



## sayed nasr (1 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## احمد عكود (4 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عزوميكو (6 يونيو 2007)

معلومات اكثر من رائعة


----------



## essam914 (7 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
ولكني كنت اريد خواص النفط الخام العربي فهل لديك المساعدة


----------



## essam914 (7 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا و لكني كنت اريد خواص النفط الخام فهل لديك المساعدة


----------



## tifaonline (10 يونيو 2007)

many thanks


----------



## Hamdallah (11 يونيو 2007)

اولا شكرا للمواصلة ومع هذا نجد معضم الاعضاء لا يبدون رأيهم العلمي بالموضوع ارجو من الاعضاء من اجل ان تعم الفائدة البحث والمشاركة العلمية وابداء الرأى العلمي ليس فقط عبارات الشكر ومرة اخرى آسف .


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (14 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أولا أود تقديم جزيل الشكر الي الاخوة الذين ساهموا في هذه المرفقات 
التي افادت الجميع 
وثانيا اليكم بعض الملفات التي قمت بتحميلها من موقع 
key of steel


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (14 يونيو 2007)

:5: :5: :5: :5: :5: :5:


----------



## guevara81 (30 يونيو 2007)

1000000000000000000 mabrook 3aliko


----------



## مراقب (26 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## رستم22 (3 أغسطس 2007)

جميل الموضوع جداً جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## توارن (8 أغسطس 2007)

ما قصرت وجزاك الله خير


----------



## سبيكة (17 أغسطس 2007)

*شكرا*

_انني مهندس معادن وارجو منك ان تتواصل معنا في المواضيع التي تخصنا وشكرااااااا_


----------



## سبيكة (17 أغسطس 2007)

*مساعدة*

مساعدةللللللل


----------



## Hamdallah (20 أغسطس 2007)

الى الزملاء والزميل سبيكة مهندس المعادن
معلومة عن الذهب : ماذا يعني عندما تقول عيار 21 @18 &14 الخ ........
1- ذهب عيار 24 ويسمي علميا 9و999 وذلك يعني يوجد 9و999 سهم ذهب خالص من اصل 1000 سهم .
2- ذهب عيار 21 ويسمى علميا 875 وذلك يعني 875 سهم ذهب خالص من اصل 1000 سهم 125شوائب اخرى مثل النحاس وغيرة .
3- ذهب عيار 18 ويسمى علميا 750 وذلك 750 سهم ذهب خالص من اصل 1000 و 250 سهم شوائب اخرى 
4- ذهب عيار 14 ويسمى 583 سهم ذهب من اصل 1000 و والباقي شوائب


----------



## سبيكة (20 أغسطس 2007)

*مشكور*

مشكور اخي العزيز واتمنى ان تزودني بمعلومات عن غاز الامونيا والميثان وتاثيرهما على المعادن وبالذات النحاس وياريت لو تكون مصادر علمية مرفقة معه لانني بحاجة ماسة جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا اليها.
مع فائق حبي واحترامي وشكري الجزيل لك :12:


----------



## Hamdallah (22 أغسطس 2007)

Congratulaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaations tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Rajab 1428H distinct


----------



## Martial art (22 أغسطس 2007)

أين الرابط جزاكم الله كل الخير
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng_mechanic (22 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزاك الله اخى الفاضل على هذا العمل الرائع......الهم اجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك ....امين


----------



## crash1984 (3 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وربنا يكرمك


----------



## مهندس المواد (6 سبتمبر 2007)

http://deep drawingالسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Hamdallah (12 سبتمبر 2007)

تصنف المعادن الى :المعادن الملونة والمعادن السوداء ارجو ان نبحث بهما ونتداول المعلومات حولهما


----------



## محمود مسلاتي (9 أكتوبر 2007)

أرجو توفير مخطط توازن الحديد-الكربون الغير مستقر


----------



## محمود مسلاتي (9 أكتوبر 2007)

جعلكم الله بداية نهضة الأمة


----------



## عصام الباشا (11 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا يا باشا


----------



## Hamdallah (17 أكتوبر 2007)

كل عام المهندسين العرب والمسلمين بخير


----------



## مهندس المواد (17 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انشاء الله يعود علينا هذا العام بابتكارات واختراعات جديدة لامة محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام اللهم امين


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (18 أكتوبر 2007)

الملف غير موجود كيف يمكن تحميله والربط غير شغال


----------



## مهندس المواد (27 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارجو من لديه معلومات عن تصنيع المسخنات في المحطات الكهربائية 
الافادة بها لي ولكم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## siffien (5 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع المميز


----------



## سدير عدنان (20 ديسمبر 2007)

الصفحة لا تطلع لادري لماذا مع الشكر


----------



## جدار النار (24 ديسمبر 2007)

أين الملفات أخي الكريم


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (23 مارس 2008)

نفع الله بك


----------



## Hamdallah (23 مارس 2008)

هذا الموضوع لم يطرق منذو العام الماضي وذلك اخر رسالة 24/12


----------



## Hamdallah (23 مارس 2008)

اختصاص مهندسين التعدين اكثر من الكيماوي


----------



## Hamdallah (23 مارس 2008)

ولهذا من عنده معلومات يفيد بها بارك الله من نفع وانتفع


----------



## Hamdallah (23 مارس 2008)

رسالة
بعد نيلي شرف المشاركة بالمنتدى بذلة كل ما في وسعي ان ابقى على اتصال واقدم مشاركتي في معظم المواضيع التي تطرح ربما انفع بمشاركتي غيري ولو حرف انال به الاجر من عند الله .


----------



## Hamdallah (23 مارس 2008)

رسالة
واليوم وبعد نيلي شرف عضو فعال جدا انني اكثر اصرارا على الاستمرار والمشاركة مع اخواني وزملائي المهندسين
وارجو من ربي ان يوفقني .


----------



## Hamdallah (23 مارس 2008)

الشكر للجميع


----------



## احمد ابوشادى (23 مارس 2008)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hamdallah (24 مارس 2008)

السلام على الاحبة والاخوة في دين الله


----------



## shimo234 (24 مارس 2008)

شكراً على أعمالكم المميزة ..
بارك الله فيك .. وجزاك الله خيراً..............


----------



## أحلام كبيرة (7 أبريل 2008)

يا اخوتي اسماء المواضيع رائعة لكن اين الLink لا استطيع تحميل اي منها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟لماذا الرجاء الرد و خاصة فيما يتعلق بال phase diagram for aluminum


----------



## فحص (8 أبريل 2008)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً


----------



## Hamdallah (8 أبريل 2008)

اهلا بالاعضاء الجدد


----------



## Hamdallah (9 أبريل 2008)

انني لا ارى في هذا الموضوع مشاركات علمية والسبب ممكن يكون الاختصاص اقرب لمهندسين التعدين وانني اقترح على ادارة المنتدى الكرام سحب هذا الموضوع وطرح بديل وشكرا


----------



## عبدالوهاب صبحي (9 أبريل 2008)

*الفصل الألكتروستاتيك للمعادن*

هل يوجد شخص لديه فكره عن الفصل الألكتروستاتيكي للمعادن و

شكرا


----------



## Hamdallah (12 أبريل 2008)

لللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللا


----------



## سارة كامل (12 أبريل 2008)

الف الف شكر


وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هبة فلسطين (1 مايو 2008)

gggggggggg


----------



## ahmed775 (4 يونيو 2008)

thanksssssssssss


----------



## wael1975 (6 يونيو 2008)

شكرا اخي علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## kuwaiti_9 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Hamdallah (3 ديسمبر 2008)

كل عام والجميع بخير عيد مبارك انشاءالله


----------



## سعد البراك (28 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Sword2005 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## وضاح الساري (30 أكتوبر 2009)

وفقكم الله لعمل الخير


----------



## دولسيكابيكا (10 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## weswes207 (3 مارس 2010)

شكرا جدا علي المجهود الجبار


----------



## عبداللطيف محمود (7 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## rabah bounefla (15 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا علي هدل الرابط


----------



## يحيى ابراهيم دياب (18 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور كثير


----------



## قحطان عدنا (1 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## omarazez (4 يناير 2012)

سلام عليكم 
اين الموضوع


----------



## هسسثق (4 فبراير 2012)

لخخي ةق


----------



## omarazezalshamary (12 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن احد يساعدني في الحصول على كتاب تصنيف المعادن وخواصها


----------



## yasernor (25 فبراير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2601242#post2601242#ixzz1nRKyLsWz

لطلب اجزاء مسبوكات لشركات الاسمنت و المحاجر .............
رجاء الاتصال +201118111371


----------



## deyaaj (26 فبراير 2012)

مشكورررررر


----------



## saaddd (26 فبراير 2012)

بعتذر ما عرفت شلون التحميل أو ما شفته 
على كل جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حميةرام (23 سبتمبر 2012)

Thanks very much


----------



## محمد حسان محمد (7 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يكرمك
جميل


----------



## wael-ragab (7 أكتوبر 2012)

uuuu


----------



## hakem30 (2 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع مميز ... بوركة


----------



## m_saleh_3275 (19 نوفمبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## roshdyyy (8 ديسمبر 2012)

thanksssssssssss


----------

